# E3 2014 - General Discussion



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2014)

*14 Days Until E3

*​Who's excited for E3 this year? There's a lot to be excited about, even if you only plan on watching the Nintendo Direct streams slated for the 10th. Star Wars fans can look forward to Battlefront 3 news from DICE/EA, the title Visceral games is presumably working on and possibly an announcement from Bioware (I believe they're working on something Star Wars related as well). Then don't forget there's the Smash Bros Demos taking place at Best Buy for everyone to try. 

Press Conferences:

*Monday June 9th
*

Microsoft - 12:30 PM EST/9:30 AM PST
Electronic Arts (EA) - 3:00 PM EST/12:00 PM PST
Ubisoft - 6:00 PM EST/3:00 PM PST
Sony (Playstation) - 9:00 PM EST/6:00 PM PST
*Tuesday June 10th*

Nintendo - 12:00 PM EST/9:00 AM PST


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2014)

Very hyped for the Nintendo streams!
Not really hyped for anything else unless we get more KH3 footage.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Very hyped for the Nintendo streams!
> Not really hyped for anything else unless we get more KH3 footage.



I expect KH3 footage or news, Square Enix is very good at hyping products up years before they're ready. :/ Still excited for it though.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2014)

I probs won't watch it live coz I never do, not really that excited for it this year, maybe I'll feel that when it's closer to the date


----------



## de-carabas (May 26, 2014)

Sososososo excited! Looking forward to Nintendo and Square Enix! 

I need more FFXV news :c


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 26, 2014)

I won't watch it live, but I'm looking forward to new OR/AS info!


----------



## Solar (May 26, 2014)

I really want to know what that completely new 3DS game is going to be especially because they're doing a 90 min thing on it. Oh and NFP is going to be interesting.


----------



## Mario. (May 26, 2014)

I'm excited for e3 looking forward to the new games there going to show for 3ds/wii u and those NFP figurines and hopeful they show some more gameplay for bravely second!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 26, 2014)

I'm really only looking forward to anything zelda related. I'm hoping for MM3D but with hyrule warriors and zelda U on the way..Idk if its gonna happen


----------



## CR33P (May 26, 2014)

only for zelda u


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I probs won't watch it live coz I never do, not really that excited for it this year, maybe I'll feel that when it's closer to the date



I normally don't watch it live, only "watch" them through my tweets. This year I'm not going to be busy so I'll probably be watching most of them.


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> I normally don't watch it live, only "watch" them through my tweets. This year I'm not going to be busy so I'll probably be watching most of them.



yea that is same with me the only reason why i dont watch it live is coz i usually have school the next mornin and that ****s at like 3am for me but this year i dont so idk if i should watch is or not hugngngngfdd


----------



## VillageDweller (May 28, 2014)

me and my friend skived games last year literally just to talk about E3

needless to say we are doing the same thing this year


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

neptunia rebirth for vita in physical for eu please.

and bullet girls localization :'D that'd be awesome.


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

can't wait for another year of disappointment

no seriously i'm so stoked to be disappointed you don't even know


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> can't wait for another year of disappointment
> 
> no seriously i'm so stoked to be disappointed you don't even know



me too -.- f u idea factory


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

Jun said:


> me too -.- f u idea factory


the funny thing is that since 2010 or 2011, whichever was the year with only terrible press conferences, i haven't been able to get even remotely excited about e3, let alone hope for any good news

yet they still disappoint? the people working on the presentations work some crazy voodoo magic


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

what you said. they should work better with their localization partners lol


----------



## Gandalf (May 28, 2014)

I hope we get wii fit 4 already


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I hope we get wii fit 4 already



I hope we get the long awaited sequel to Wii Music.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 28, 2014)

E3.. y u no come to Dubai? ;n;


----------



## Celestefey (May 28, 2014)

I don't know if I will watch it this year or not. I did in 2012 (and was so annoyed when there was no news on ACNL lol) but I didn't in 2013... I'm just mostly soooo excited to find out what this mysterious Zelda U is. <3 Please please PLEASE can they make it look as gorgeous as Skyward Sword? Please?


----------



## Lauren (May 28, 2014)

I really cannot wait for, EA, Sony and Nintendo!!


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2014)

Is Nintendo expected to show any major/new games other than Smash Bros?


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Is Nintendo expected to show any major/new games other than Smash Bros?



OR/AS probably.


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2014)

Farobi said:


> OR/AS probably.



I said new.


----------



## Gandalf (May 28, 2014)

Zelda wii U, if that counts as new. We haven't really seen anything on it yet.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

If I have the day off I'm totally IRCing it with ya'll


----------



## Jennifer (May 28, 2014)

There have been rumors of a new IP so... plus whatever they are doing with the NFC figures.


----------



## Katastique (May 28, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I really cannot wait for, EA, Sony and Nintendo!!



Ditto! So exciteddddd!!!


----------



## Imitation (May 28, 2014)

Hoorah for amateur photoshop skills!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Is Nintendo expected to show any major/new games other than Smash Bros?



Zelda U, some rumored 3DS game.


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2014)

I bet they will announce Metroid U.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 28, 2014)

I don't want to get my hopes up for it but I'd like an announcement of Fallout 4


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm don't want to get my hopes up for it but I'd like an announcement of Fallout 4


While I'd like the Fallout series to continue, I know that FO4 will be made by Bethesda's Game Studios. I really liked the first two games as a kid, as well as New Vegas, but FO3 was really disappointing. It didn't really feel like a Fallout game, just some bad fanfiction.

No offense to the people that did enjoy it. I guess I'm a bit of a purist in regards to this series.


----------



## ACNiko (May 28, 2014)

I'm so hyped for Zelda Wii U! It will be absolutely awesome to see some footage of it, finally!

I would also like to see a new 3D Metroid game for Wii U or side scroller Metroid game for 3DS. I wouldn't be dissapointed if they announced Animal Crossing Wii U either.


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2014)

I think there's supposed to be news for SMT x Fire Emblem, so that'll be fun.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I bet they will announce Metroid U.



YES PLEASE.
Honestly I think I'll only be okay with that if Retro does it.


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2014)

I'd be so flippin' excited if a harvest moon game was announced for Wii U, but I don't think HM is popular enough to have an announcement at E3. ;<;


----------



## Kaiaa (May 29, 2014)

Natty said:


> I'd be so flippin' excited if a harvest moon game was announced for Wii U, but I don't think HM is popular enough to have an announcement at E3. ;<;



Yeah I would love this too but I don't think Natsume is able to do the Harvest Moon games anymore, there can still be Harvest Moon games but they won't have the "Harvest Moon" part in the title.


----------



## Waluigi (May 29, 2014)

Hoping for more than a new zelda and mario game. Im sick of only seeing those 2 titles.

A new ip, perhaps? A return for an unloved series like star fox or metroid?

And EA saying we passall our ips onto another company and enter liquidation


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2014)

I know this is a long shot but I would give anything for something Red Dead related.

inb4 that is the title and we get an incest wild west smash hit


----------



## Ultros (May 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> While I'd like the Fallout series to continue, I know that FO4 will be made by Bethesda's Game Studios. I really liked the first two games as a kid, as well as New Vegas, but FO3 was really disappointing. It didn't really feel like a Fallout game, just some bad fanfiction.
> 
> No offense to the people that did enjoy it. I guess I'm a bit of a purist in regards to this series.



Gosh, I'm pretty much on the opposite side of you there. Fallout 3 was the first Fallout game I ever played and I fell in love with it. I put hundreds of hours into it xD. I'd even go as far as to say it was one of the best games of the last console generation imo. I can see where you're coming from though, since it is quite different from the previous entries.

On a side note, I can't wait to see more about Mirror's Edge 2! 

I'm also really looking forward to see what Ubisoft has to offer. I really hope they don't bring back Tobuscus though >_>
No offense to those who like him, I just don't see the appeal and whatever they were trying to do in that conference fell flat big time.

I don't think they're ready to announce something like this, but it would be cool to see a sequel to Dragon's Dogma announced. Even if it's just a 'hey it's happening' type deal. Or maybe a sequel to Sleeping Dogs, since Square has already expressed interest in making it a franchise.

KH3 and FFXV are something I'm looking forward to seeing more of.

I'd love to see the PSVita get some attention. I mainly just use it to play ps1 games on the go or as a ps4 accessory atm. Nothing on it aside from P4G really blew me away, and that was just an upgraded port of a ps2 game.

It probably goes without saying that I'd be interested to see whatever Ninty is going to bring to the table as well.


----------



## Silversea (May 31, 2014)

Parents work closely in the gaming industry so I'll probably end up going to this as I currently live in LA. Shall be interesting.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2014)

I would like to learn about that Fire Emblem crossover and something brand new, as stated before. 

Other then that I`m most curious about the style they use for the new Zelda. BUt on the other hand, I`ll buy anyways and I`m sure it will be good, so no worries. 

Something Metroid in 3D (!) would be mindblowing to. 

In the longshot category, how about a really good harvest moon/animal crossing game for the wiiu? Not just to reel in the money, but like innovative, bigger, better and so on? 

Dare to dream.


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I know this is a long shot but I would give anything for something Red Dead related.
> 
> inb4 that is the title and we get an incest wild west smash hit



too soon after GTA 5, give it another year or two


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 8, 2014)

games to appear at E3


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks like a pretty good line up!


----------



## inactive (Jun 9, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

It is 4:21pm on June 9th for me idc about timezones E3 should have started **** u


----------



## Zura (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> It is 4:21pm on June 9th for me idc about timezones E3 should have started **** u



Ikr, if it doesn't start soon I'll miss it


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 Sonic Boom gameplay.

It actually looks semi-okay, However the Dialog is goddamn annoying and they never shut the hell up.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't watch the stream bc no wifi. I'm pretty mad. I guess I'll have to read up on the info.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I liked Sonic 2006 (which would have been a nice SA3 assuming that they weren't rushed) but what is that. I watched it and I thought that it was commentary. I hoped it was commentary. No. It was Sonic running his mouth at the speed of light. What.
"It's like these tracks are made for me" yeah funny story Sonic


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> It is 4:21pm on June 9th for me idc about timezones E3 should have started **** u



Yep, I hear you there. I'm in Japan, so I'm only 1 hour behind of you. Most of the E3 news happens overnight our timezones.  

The upside of not being able to watch the streams live though is it gets old to watch hour long presentations and sometimes only a few minutes of it is interesting. It's quicker to read a quick summary article of the E3 news.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> E3 Sonic Boom gameplay.
> 
> It actually looks semi-okay, However the Dialog is goddamn annoying and they never shut the hell up.



It started out good, but the more I watched it, the more I hated it. Like do they ever shut up?
And wtf have they done to you knuckles???? And Amy looks like a rag doll ??????? Tails and eggman are the only decent looking ones, even sonic looks weird.
Kinds disappointing because I loved the first sonic game I ever played (adventure 2 battle), but every sonic game ever since just gets worse and worse...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> It started out good, but the more I watched it, the more I hated it. Like do they ever shut up?
> And wtf have they done to you knuckles???? And Amy looks like a rag doll ??????? Tails and eggman are the only decent looking ones, even sonic looks weird.
> Kinds disappointing because I loved the first sonic game I ever played (adventure 2 battle), but every sonic game ever since just gets worse and worse...


I don't mind the re-designs since it's a side story, If it were canon, I'd have a big fit about it because Sonic and Co's designs haven't dramatically changed ever since the Genesis days (Well, except Dr. Robotnik)

What pisses me off about this though is the "true" fans who believe even a pile of mud could be a great game if it has Sonic written on it, They refuse to accept the fact that this isn't going to turn out to be a well designed game.

The textures are all wonky, If you look around the start you can see Sonic lag when he's swinging and landing onto that Speed panel, What type of Next Gen game would do that? If this were released on the Original Xbox, PS2 or Gamecube, that'd be a valid excuse for the silly lag moments.

The sounds of the voice actors don't actually seem to be part of the game, it sounds like it was added it by editing the video.

Also Sticks sucks ass, It's like Marine v2.

If I were to post this on the video I'd literally get "LOL, IT'S IN BETA THOUGH!!! U HAVEN'T PLAYED THE FULL GAME"


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I don't mind the re-designs since it's a side story, If it were canon, I'd have a big fit about it because Sonic and Co's designs haven't dramatically changed ever since the Genesis days (Well, except Dr. Robotnik)
> 
> What pisses me off about this though is the "true" fans who believe even a pile of mud could be a great game if it has Sonic written on it, They refuse to accept the fact that this isn't going to turn out to be a well designed game.
> 
> ...



This is horrible. The dialog sucks. Not to mention the stage there reminded me of temple run. Imagine running along the course withkut Sonic shutting the hell up.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 9, 2014)

Where do we watch this live?


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Where do we watch this live?



There are links in the software threads or w/e to call them
So the xbox thread has a link to watch their e3 live, so does the sony thread, etc...


----------



## Farobi (Jun 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> There are links in the software threads or w/e to call them
> So the xbox thread has a link to watch their e3 live, so does the sony thread, etc...



Awesome. Thanks Jake!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> E3 Sonic Boom gameplay.
> 
> It actually looks semi-okay, However the Dialog is goddamn annoying and they never shut the hell up.



I'm not bothered by the dialogue as much as I'm bothered by the random electric lassos they all have.

Seems like every boss fight follows a "use your lasso to throw little dudes into the big dude" formula. That's really lazy.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 9, 2014)

That dialogue is just annoying. And the bosses aren't creative. Basically what has been said above.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

i just came here to say




_*ARKHAM KNIGHT ARKHAM KNIGHT ARKHAM KNIGHT ARKHAM KNIGHT ARKHAM KNIGHT*_
_
[FRANTIC SCREECHING IN THE DISTANCE]_
MY BEAUTIFUL SCARECROW BABY 
MY
_BEAUTIFUL_
*BABY*


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i just came here to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with Shiro. 
I wish I kept my Cillian sig.


----------



## TaliZorah (Jun 9, 2014)

NO. LAST. GUARDIAN.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 9, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> NO. LAST. GUARDIAN.



No actual Battlefront gameplay. Am cry.


----------



## shoujofighter (Jun 11, 2014)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3
WHEN WILL YOU COME
CRIES


----------



## locker (Jun 11, 2014)

No flipnote 3D :/


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 11, 2014)

no read dead 3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> no read dead 3



no fallout 4
no the last guardian
no vita games (triple A)
no metroid

- - - Post Merge - - -



locker said:


> No flipnote 3D :/



That's dead as a doornail. It's never coming.


----------



## unravel (Jun 11, 2014)

This is interesting
http://mynintendonews.com/2014/06/11/high-profile-nintendo-3ds-game-being-announced-at-6pm-pacific/


----------



## windfall (Jun 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> This is interesting
> http://mynintendonews.com/2014/06/11/high-profile-nintendo-3ds-game-being-announced-at-6pm-pacific/


That was yesterday's news, I believe. The tweet was from June 10th. 

The new game is STEAM, a new IP. Justin posted a thread for it already. 
We'll be seeing footage on treehouse tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

windfall said:


> That was yesterday's news, I believe. The tweet was from June 10th.
> 
> The new game is STEAM, a new IP. Justin posted a thread for it already.
> We'll be seeing footage on treehouse tomorrow.



Looks like **** why the **** do I have to be so picky and hate everything why can't there just be one thing I actually care about and am genuinely excited for.... Fml


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Looks like **** why the **** do I have to be so picky and hate everything why can't there just be one thing I actually care about and am genuinely excited for.... Fml



Hopefully tomorrow they will show Zelda U..the only thing worth talking about at e3 :'c


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Looks like **** why the **** do I have to be so picky and hate everything why can't there just be one thing I actually care about and am genuinely excited for.... Fml



I agree. I don't like turn-based strategies outside of Pokemon. And this game, I saw one comment I liked. Codename Steam looks like a low-budget mobile game :/


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2014)

I kinda feel they would have given a title if they were planning on showing anymore. Look forward to the zelda wii u focused nintendo direct... next year.

Swords and soldiers 2 looks pretty fun. Never actually took any interest in the eshop until now.


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2014)

They would be hyping it up right now if they were showing any more Zelda tomorrow. Even just saying "there will be more zelda this week/tomorrow" would send everyone into a craze.

Also what Gandalf said.


----------



## n64king (Jun 12, 2014)

Mynintendonews is trash. They only roll with what's popular, they switch back and forth from fans to haters at the flip of a switch. The comments are a mess too, it's no better than the wiiu/ps4/xb1 news daily thing.

The 3DS E3 page on Nintendo's website looks boo  Woohoo for WiiU and all, but it feels like there's not much to look forward to for 3DS as of yet in comparison to the WiiU. For me anyway. But that's fine I've got too many things to finish first


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 12, 2014)

This photo makes me so friggin happy


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2014)

It is now the 18th.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It is now the 18th.



I was gonna point that out


----------

